# FR: tel jour dont ils reconnaissaient que



## patyl

Hello,

From _La Peste_,

I wonder what justifies the use of _dont_ in the sentence, shouldn't it be _que, _since it is reconnaître _quelque chose_?

_Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour dont ils reconnaissaient après coup qu'il avait été heureux, ils imaginaient difficilement ce que l'autre pouvait faire à l'heure même où ils l'évoquaient et dans des lieux désormais si lointains._

Thank you in advance for helping me out.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Let's rephrase things a bit to make this clearer...

_ils reconnaissaient après coup que ce jour avait été heureux -> ils reconnaissaient de ce jour (ie. "au sujet de ce jour") qu'il avait été heureux -> ce jour, dont ils reconnaissaient qu'il avait été heureux_

... Are things any easier this way?


----------



## olivier68

---> ils reconnaissaient *de/à* ce jour qu'il avait été heureux

snarkhunter m'a précédé ;-)  

Notez qu'une autre construction serait effectivement possible :

_de tel jour qu'ils reconnaissaient après coup qu'il avait été heureux_

mais ce n'est pas "beau" du fait de la répétition de "_qu'il(s)_" et de toute l'allitération en "k" qui apparaît alors.

(on pourrait envisager :_ de tel jour qu'ils reconnaissaient après coup avoir été heureux)_

Camus a choisi la solution la plus élégante.


----------



## patyl

Merci snarkhunter et olivier68, j'aime toujours lire vos réponses.

J’ai réfléchi un peu plus après avoir posé la question et me disais que je pourrais comprendre la phrase comme une petite phrase (marquée entre parenthèses) dans une plus grande phrase :

Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour dont [ils reconnaissaient après coup qu]'il avait été heureux,…

comme ça, c’est évident que ce "dont" relie à "heureux", parce que c’est heureux de quelque chose.

Pourtant, tous vous deux avez évoqué soit « ils reconnaissaient de/à ce jour qu'il avait été heureux » soit « ils reconnaissaient de ce jour » comme explication. Il me semble donc que la préposition ("de" ou "à") n’est pas du tout liée à "heureux". C’est ce qui me rend perplexe parce que je ne connais que reconnaître qqn/qqc. D’où vient ce "de" ou "à"?


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Patyl,

Votre question montre que vous avez complètement compris !

La construction de "reconnaître" peut être multiple :

- _reconnaître (quelque chose / quelqu'un)_ : je l'ai reconnu dans la rue
- reconnaître q_uelque chose *à/de* (quelqu'un / quelque chose) : je lui reconnais ses compétences = je reconnais ses compétence *à/de* lui_

On dit par ailleurs_ : être heureux *de* (quelque chose / quelqu'un)_

Donc, on ne peut pas, à mon sens, écrire (parce que le sujet de "avait été" ne convient pas) :

_Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour dont [ils reconnaissaient après coup qu]'il avait été heureux,…_

Par contre, on peut écrire :

_Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour _*qui *_avait été heureux,… ["_qui" pour "jour" est sujet_]

Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour *dont* [ils reconnaissaient après coup qu]'*ils avaient* été heureux,… ["dont" pour "jour" est complément de "heureux"]_


Voici peut-être (?)  un exemple un peu plus simple (?) avec les deux constructions possibles :

_Cette phrase dont je reconnais la complexité… ("dont" _est complément de _"complexité)
Cette phrase à laquelle je reconnais sa complexité… ( "à laquelle"  ( formellement = "à qui") _est un datif complément indirect de_ "reconnais")_

Camus a fait le premier choix de construction.


----------



## patyl

Merci énormément Olivier68, 

Vous m’avez tout à fait indiqué quelque chose auquel je n’avais pas fait assez d’attention : c’est « il » dans la phrase de Camus et non « ils ». Par conséquent, on n’a pas d’autre choix que de se focaliser à nouveau sur « reconnaître » qui a évidemment une construction multiple et qui déclenche cet exercice de pronom relatif!


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Donc, on ne peut pas, à mon sens, écrire (parce que le sujet de "avait été" ne convient pas) :
> _Mais s'ils se souvenaient nettement du visage aimé, de son rire, de tel jour dont [ils reconnaissaient après coup qu]'il avait été heureux,…_


On ne peut pas en effet tout simplement parce qu'il y aurait deux pronoms consécutifs (_dont_ et _il_) reprenant le même terme, à savoir _jour_.

Sans proposition relative, on aurait :

_Ils reconnaissaient *que* ce jour avait été heureux._ (tour habituel)​_Ils reconnaissaient *de* ce jour *qu'*il avait été heureux._ (tour plus rare où l'antécédent de _il_ est _ce jour_)​
Le premier tour ne se met toutefois que maladroitement dans une proposition relative comme l'a suggéré Olivier :

_tel jour *qu'*__ils reconnaissaient avoir été heureux_ (phrase ambiguë car on ne sait plus qui était heureux : eux-mêmes ou le jour en question)​_tel jour *qu'*ils reconnaissaient *qu'*il avait été heureux_ (tournure pesante)​
Alors que le second donne une phrase plus naturelle :

_tel jour *dont* ils reconnaissaient *qu'*il avait été heureux_​


----------



## olivier68

Voilà. Capello a "formalisé/finalisé" l'affaire du point de vu grammatical !   
Elle est difficile, cette phrase… mais tellement bien écrite !

@Maître Capello par "tournure pesante", dois-je déduire que vous seriez d'accord avec ma lecture d'allitération en "k"  dans :
_           de tel jour qu'ils reconnaissaient après coup qu'il avait été heureux_


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas tant l'allitération qui me dérange que la syntaxe de la phrase.


----------



## jekoh

Cette allitération en [k] est très courante : Je crois *qu'i*ls veulent *que*...


----------



## olivier68

@jekoh. Certes. Mais ici, on serait même au-delà :
_de tel jour qu'ils reconnaissaient après coup qu'il avait été heureux
                  k          k                             k       k _(désolé, je n'arrive pas à les positionner correctement, mais il y en a bien 4)

Notez que je n'ai rien de personnel contre les allitérations réussies ("_C'était *à* Meg*a*r*a*, faubourg de C*a*rth*a*ge, dans les j*a*rdins d'H*a*milc*a*r"_)… ou pas ("_Il n'est rien que Nanine n'honore")_.

@capello : d'un point de vue purement "formel", la syntaxe me semble correcte… mais je conviens [de ce] qu'on n'utiliserait guère cette formulation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, la syntaxe est correcte, mais de nos jours inhabituelle et quelque peu ampoulée.


----------



## Ageoff

olivier68 said:


> les allitérations réussies ("_C'était *à* Meg*a*r*a*, faubourg de C*a*rth*a*ge, dans les j*a*rdins d'H*a*milc*a*r"_)



Une allitération, c'est avec une consonne. 
Ici, c'est une assonance.


----------



## olivier68

Exact !  
Donc : le vers loupé de Voltaire, c'est une allitération, et la phrase réussie de Flaubert, c'est une assonance.


----------

